# bass in the napean



## jace75 (Sep 7, 2005)

just about to organise a trip out to the napean river (Penrith)
see if i can pull a few of these native up and have a pic.

Anyone interested in a paddle up river with me?

jason


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

I could be interested although it would depend on work & g/friend.

When are you thinking of going?? Any possiblity for during the week??


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

I am up for a paddle next weekend was thinking more northo but.As penrith is very weedy and full of boof heads around the ramp.


----------



## jace75 (Sep 7, 2005)

i am flexible week or weekend just let me know...


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Jas check pm.


----------



## jace75 (Sep 7, 2005)

Duckman,
yes would have to be an early day for me as i am at uni all aftenoon monday to thursday

let me know

jason


----------

